# Incredible 2 danced its way to the floor and first thoughs on the device.



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Preface: I have had the device for 2 days, as a replacement for my Droid X, which I loved, but I like new toys, so when they offered me a dinc2 I took it.

I sometimes listen to music with my phone at my desk. For obvious reasons, I put the phone face down so the speaker is up. I had no issue with my Droid X. It sat just fine facedown. The dinc2 functions more like a hovercraft when facedown on my smooth desktop listening to music. The screen is so slick that it has almost no resistance on the desktop and when the speaker vibrates it actually slides it around. This led to the phone sliding to the floor when I wasn't looking (carpet luckily, phone is fine).

On one hand I like that the DX screen did not actually touch the desk, on the other I felt that the screen had too much drag when your fingers are even slightly damp (or humidity is high). The dinc2's screen is so slick it almost feels like opposing magnets keeping it floating above the desk. It is crazy. I wish it had a bit of a rim around the screen. Oh well.

Still loving it so far. It benchmarks lower than my DX by a lot in most benchmarks except linpack, but I notice no performance issues at all. The signal strength is ~15dbm lower than my X in the same location, but it has not failed to make or receive any calls or texts. I really do not like not being able to downgrade OS versions like Motorola because I really need root. Mine was shipped with 2.3 so I either have to go permanent or hope and pray to the little green men that we get root. Eh it is still a great device. I do have to say that the camera is miles better than the DX camera. Great pictures and even good dark performance for a phone.

There is one strange bug that is repeatable. If I haven't gone into the settings in a while, if I open applications and manage applications and choose any app, the numbers freak out and rapidly change at 10 fps or so and then stop at 100kb. Then if I back out and go back in, everything is fine for the next few hours. Weird.

I am really torn now. I love Motos, but this HTC is quite nice. Still not a fan of the Sammys, but the GSII may change that. Oh well, that is the life.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

"abqnm said:


> Preface: I have had the device for 2 days, as a replacement for my Droid X, which I loved, but I like new toys, so when they offered me a dinc2 I took it.
> 
> I sometimes listen to music with my phone at my desk. For obvious reasons, I put the phone face down so the speaker is up. I had no issue with my Droid X. It sat just fine facedown. The dinc2 functions more like a hovercraft when facedown on my smooth desktop listening to music. The screen is so slick that it has almost no resistance on the desktop and when the speaker vibrates it actually slides it around. This led to the phone sliding to the floor when I wasn't looking (carpet luckily, phone is fine).
> 
> ...


I must say...the incredible 2 rooted is honestly the best phone on Verizon...dual core means nothing to me when I can overclock to 1.8 and I have no need for 4g being I'm in wifi at all times... some people really want the 4g but comparing my rooted to my brothers stock x2 it is so much faster..I know as of now there is no root for the gingerbread users out there...but as I said before, it will take time...I'm sure the community will be able to pull something out...I remember when no one wanted the inc2 cause the bootloader was so locked...then AlphaRev did it...it will take time but when it happens, trust me, it is sooooo worth it lol


----------



## Chris3D (Jul 26, 2011)

I wish the Incredible had a little stronger antennae, but I'm willing to live with it considering how great it is otherwise.



abqnm said:


> Still not a fan of the Sammys, but the GSII may change that. Oh well, that is the life.


I just came from a Galaxy S (Fascinate) and personally wouldn't go near another Samsung phone ever again. Decent hardware totally and utterly ruined by terrible software. I could have gotten a Droid X 2, which I considered, but I just couldn't stomach such a large phone. To me, the Incredible is absolutely perfect size-wise.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I really did not mind the size of the DX and I really like the screen size. I think 4.3 is good, but 4.5 inches is about perfect for a phone. The dinc2 is more than usable and I don't miss the extra screen real estate that much, but I prefer the larger screen. And as to Samsungs, I feel that the processors used until the new dual core were crap. They were slower than just about everything else; their only saving grace being a decent gpu (compared to most at the time). The new dual core Sammys have nice specs, as long as it can be rooted and iOSLite (some call it Touchwiz) can be removed.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have had my dinc 2 for about a week now. I'm coming from and dx and d3 so this isn't someone who usually uses htc devices single this. Phone is awesome! 2 daYs in I'm rooted on gb running virtuous unity. Phone is awesome same complaint wish reception was better im steady at 2 bars. That said I haven't dropped a call yet either.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------

